# 9462 Food Network HD (Now Available)



## davids (Mar 28, 2006)

I haven't heard anything recently regarding Dish adding the Food Network. Has anyone have a more info?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

My wife would go nuts if they added this! Althought I would never watch it I have to admit that it makes sense showing some of these dishes in HD.... well at least a heck of alot more that HD kung fu, animation of old 60's cartoons and ugly fashion shows of too-skinny woman wearing drapes 

-JB


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> My wife would go nuts if they added this! Althought I would never watch it I have to admit that it makes sense showing some of these dishes in HD.... well at least a heck of alot more that HD kung fu, animation of old 60's cartoons and ugly fashion shows of too-skinny woman wearing drapes
> 
> -JB


Why can't those 60's toons be good ones like The Flintstones, Spiderman, Underdog, Looney Tunes, etc ?


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

What does HD add to Food Network? Now, if they added SMELL that would be something!


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

Lurker said:


> What does HD add to Food Network? Now, if they added SMELL that would be something!


It adds the ability to watch the shows in widescreen without stretching.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I dunno.... seeing every bubble in a frying skillet could be compelling..... Damn, I'm hungry now...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Lurker said:


> What does HD add to Food Network? Now, if they added SMELL that would be something!


Just read an article about a Japanese company that has a prototype machine that can copy and recreate nearly any scent. Smell-O-Vision may be coming.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yikes, Fear Factor may JUST get tougher for the viewers as well...... Escpecially when they put someone in a coffin full of rats again....


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

davids said:


> I haven't heard anything recently regarding Dish adding the Food Network. Has anyone have a more info?


Well first of Food Network has to be available in HD. I haven't heard any announcements they have began broadcasting in HD yet.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They started June 30th, it's ready to be added


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Yikes, Fear Factor may JUST get tougher for the viewers as well...... Escpecially when they put someone in a coffin full of rats again....


Anyone that watches, deserves it!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

In January Charlie promised Food Network HD in the second quarter. Can't really blame him because the network didn't get their HD started as early as they planned. But if it's been available since June 30, why hasn't E* turned it on? Oh, I forgot, they never activate new channels until just before a Charlie Chat. So when is the next Chat?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

BFG said:


> They started June 30th, it's ready to be added


They did launch on June 30th but very few system operators are carrying it.

Scripps launches Food Network HD


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Bill R said:


> They did launch on June 30th but very few system operators are carrying it.
> 
> Scripps launches Food Network HD


Ok I missed the announcement that they had launched.

I do find amusing how impatient people get about things like this though. I guess now that we live in the "instant information age" people just don't understand why everything doesn't happen NOW or sooner. :lol: The good news is that because we do live in that age that you can be assured that when something in the satellite world does happen it will be posted here and it'll happen even if no ever asks, "how soon?", "when?", "why?".


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Gilda De Laurentis in HD? Can't wait!!


Ken


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

kstevens said:


> Gilda De Laurentis in HD? Can't wait!!
> 
> Ken


Especially when they show her breasts, I say breasts, the chicken breasts that is


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

The Good Eats program will be great in HD also. All those special effects. His kitchen would look even better in HD. The candy show in HD, imagine that!


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is the schedule...one show that is missing is "Ham on the Street".

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/hdtv/0,2857,FOOD_26756,00.html


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

So this channel launched, but Dish isn't currently carrying it?
Surely this is better than National Geographic HD, in that food is universal in its appeal and lots of people enjoy watching The Food Network?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I guess DISH is trying to negotiate a good contract with FoodTV...?


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

unr1 said:


> I guess DISH is trying to negotiate a good contract with FoodTV...?


I believe they already have a contract. Dish has 60 days to put it up under that agreement. As mentioned before on here, HGTV HD (which is the same company that broadcasts FoodHD) was live exactly 60 days after launch.

Hopefully they will be ahead of schedule this time though!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

kstevens said:


> Gilda De Laurentis in HD? Can't wait!!
> 
> Ken


Giada De Laurentiis for those googling to see what the big deal is all about... and I must add.. Amen, brother.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

Neil Derryberry said:


> Giada De Laurentiis for those googling to see what the big deal is all about... and I must add.. Amen, brother.


She could cook me dinner anytime!:lol:


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Food on Dish, what a concept!


----------



## rcasey362 (Apr 13, 2006)

60 days from when?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

From when it launched on June 30


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

June 30


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

nazz said:


> Why can't those 60's toons be good ones like The Flintstones, Spiderman, Underdog, Looney Tunes, etc ?


probably cuz other companies own those rights. I have see some of the ones you mention in Boomerang. And againg "good ones" is subjective.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Food HD is now reported as being uplinked to 61.5 and 129


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

In the clear for all to see, or in testing?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Testing, scrambled, not available to subs


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BFG said:


> Testing, scrambled, not available to subs


But it looks like soon. It actually has guide info for those who can see it.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice Egg Plants.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

With a Tech Chat scheduled for Monday it must be time for E* to roll out some new programming so they'll have something to announce. Any word on whether Food Network HD will go live this weekend?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Nice Egg Plants.


Hubba! Hubba! I'd watch that in HD all day long!


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

BFG said:


> Testing, scrambled, not available to subs


Sunny side up is more my taste anyway....


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Reported by others (just repeated by me) is that when they asked questions of the Tech Forum, but did not get on, got the answer that Food HD will go live sometime today (meaning tonight). We will have to see.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

rumour has it FoodHD is supposed top live by 1245 today..can any one confirm?(not sure if its eastern,central or mountain time)


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah it's on.

Channel 9462.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Got it here too on my 622!


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Not in the guide yet. But looking good here!!!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

MarcusInMD said:


> Not in the guide yet. But looking good here!!!


Marcus,

Do a switch check and it will force a Fresh Guide Download.

John


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

MarcusInMD said:


> Not in the guide yet. But looking good here!!!


Can Bronze HD package can get it?


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

dvbfan said:


> Can Bronze HD package can get it?


It should as their SD version is available in the HDBronze


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

What's being shown right now?

Are they mirroring the standard definition version of the Food Network programming? In which case, does that mean that they have to show the content pillar-boxed when they don't have an HD version available (ala Espn HD)? Or are they showing a completely separate programming feed with its own schedule (ala Discovery HD)?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm watching it now. It's been up for at least two hours now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Slordak said:


> Or are they showing a completely separate programming feed with its own schedule (ala Discovery HD)?


Per the online program schedules it is separate. I'm not home to play with my receiver.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

And for those of you that have watched any amount of HGTV HD live as opposed to DVR'd.. whether voluntarily or forcefully on account of the wife.. when you tune to this new Food TV HD channel dont be fooled. It really is Food TV.

You'll just think it's HGTV HD because they have those same lame P.S. commercials that play over and over and over. 

Not surprisingly because they're obviously both Scripps.. but ya.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

The guide showed up shortly after I made the above post without user intervention. I have been waiting a long time for this channel!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channels show up without intervention (unless you need to add them to your favorites list). The guide information requires a fresh download except for the current and next program. If you don't intervene you should have guide info tomorrow.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Slordak said:


> What's being shown right now?
> 
> Are they mirroring the standard definition version of the Food Network programming? In which case, does that mean that they have to show the content pillar-boxed when they don't have an HD version available (ala Espn HD)? Or are they showing a completely separate programming feed with its own schedule (ala Discovery HD)?


They have 2 different programs on right now and the guide shows different programs for the next couple of hours so the HD channel is not a sumulcast of the SD channel.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

The guide data here just showed up. However, it's only the upcoming hours worth. Beyond that it says no info. I guess I will need to do a switch check.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

30 hd channels now on Dish , and counting.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

30 "national" hd channels. Many more locals.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

This is pretty significant stuff (adding Food HD) why isn't their a "Sticky" not announcing it on the main page?? Maybe a moderator can help us with that??


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Official press release

--------------------------------------------------------

DISH Network(TM) Expands High Definition Programming Lineup to 30 Channels; Food Network HD Now Available to DISH Network Customers

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. & NEW YORK, Aug 17, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service today announced the launch of Food Network HD. This addition brings DISH Network's total national HD channel lineup to 30 channels -- the most comprehensive in the pay-TV industry.

As the first national provider of Food Network HD, DISH Network now offers subscribers their favorite Food Network programs such as "Boy Meets Grill," "Everyday Italian" and more in dazzling high definition.

"The addition of Food Network HD helps further compliment our industry-leading lineup of high definition programming," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "DISH Network offers twice as many national HD channels as most other providers, allowing customers to enjoy a better TV watching experience."

"Watching colorful personalities at work in the kitchen such as Bobby Flay and Giada De Laurentiis in high definition takes cooking to a whole new level," said John Baird, executive vice president for affiliate sales and marketing for Scripps Networks, the parent company of Food Network. "Food should be experienced like this in HD, and DISH Network is helping us to deliver this experience to viewers across the country."

Food Network HD is located on DISH Network Channel 9462 and is available to customers who subscribe to the DishHD Bronze programming package ($29.99 for 10 months) or above. DISH Network's DishHD packages offer customers more than 200 hours a day of HD content from the nation's top programmers.

New DISH Network subscribers will also receive free standard professional installation in up to four rooms, a free DVR or HD receiver upgrade and no equipment to buy, and a choice of premium movie package free for three months (HBO, Showtime, Starz or Cinemax).

For more information about DISH Network and the DishHD programming packages, call 800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok I'm over the excitement.  

What's next?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ssmith10pn said:


> Ok I'm over the excitement.
> 
> What's next?


Hopefully RSN HD, INHD, and a few surprises. RSN HD is announced as coming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RSN HDs? 10 of them. 

Hopefully "very very soon" turns into "now available" now that E* mentioned adding them.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> RSN HDs? 10 of them.
> 
> Hopefully "very very soon" turns into "now available" now that E* mentioned adding them.


They actually previously announced 11, but on the tech forum they seem to have lost one. Hopefully he just misspoke. And the intent for a bakers' dozen next year.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> They actually previously announced 11, but on the tech forum they seem to have lost one. Hopefully he just misspoke. And the intent for a bakers' dozen next year.


Next year? HOPEFULY before the end of this year?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jldhawk said:


> Next year? HOPEFULY before the end of this year?


They originally announced 11 this fall, and another bakers dozen by next spring. Didn't say that all would come on at the same time.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Why does my HD receiver not show anything on the guide on that channel? ( I did the check switch which forced a guide download, and still nothing)


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jcrash said:


> Why does my HD receiver not show anything on the guide on that channel? ( I did the check switch which forced a guide download, and still nothing)


Do you have an MPEG-4 capable receiver (211/411/622)?


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Mikey said:


> Do you have an MPEG-4 capable receiver (211/411/622)?


No. That's the problem?


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

jcrash said:


> No. That's the problem?


That is your problem. All of the new HD content from here on out is only going to be viewable on an MPEG-4 receiver. Time to take the plunge. I upgraded my 942 to the 622 and am pleased. Basically the same receiver (which is a good thing) for the most part.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

The last thing I need is FoodTV in HD. I eat enough now as it is and that's just gonna' make me more hungry! How about something like SpikeHD? or RealityTV-HD? TNT-HD?

Here's another thought: why don't they have an option where you can replace the SD channel with the HD channel equivalent? For example, 300 is HBO-HD. ...kinda like they did with the local channels in HD?


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> The last thing I need is FoodTV in HD. I eat enough now as it is and that's just gonna' make me more hungry! How about something like SpikeHD? or RealityTV-HD? TNT-HD?


TNT-HD has been available for a while. If you were being sarcastic due to ther stretching I missed it


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

How about Cinemax HD?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> They actually previously announced 11, but on the tech forum they seem to have lost one. Hopefully he just misspoke. And the intent for a bakers' dozen next year.


Is there a link to the 11 E* intends to add by the end of the year or the 13 they intend to add next year??

Just curious what E* is planning on adding.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

OK - I have been checking out Food Network today and to be honest I am extremely disappointed.

If the shot is still, then the HD looks great but any movement, I can see compression artifacts. Does anyone else see this.?

Very disappointed.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

sNEIRBO said:


> Is there a link to the 11 E* intends to add by the end of the year or the 13 they intend to add next year??
> 
> Just curious what they plan on adding.


As far as I now they did not put it out on a web site. It was at their Team Summit.


----------

